# Templates for rhinestones



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

I've seen the video where you take the template, pour the rhinestones in, brush and viola!--the stones are ready to adhere to the mylar. 

Okay, but my brain says it's not that easy. Is there a trick to having the stones all land with the glue side down so that the mylar picks the design up ready to heat press?

Can someone explain this to me, please???

Oh, BTW, this is my first post. I'm trying to figure out if this is something I'd like to get into or if I should just pay someone for custom designs. 

Cindy


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi Cindy

I was looking through the threads for the ones I posted with pics showing the process.

Yes, it does indeed work, just like magic  even down to SS6 stone size. All the stones populate glue side down.

Take a browse through the threads here or search for postas I've made and you find a few pics showing the process.

Cheers

John


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Well the glue side is heavier that the pointed side and gravity takes over, best way to describe it.


----------



## avril151 (Jun 19, 2009)

i was wondering this too lol

ive never tried using a template..infact up until a few days ago i never knew they existed..

can i order a basic template somewhere for me to try it out?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Home

Sandyjo is a member here and she can help you out.

Katrina


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you Katrina,
Sandy jo


----------



## wahid (Dec 13, 2010)

hi, 
anyone help me to find out template cutter.

hi sandy,
i also watched vdo's, all is good.
pls advise how to choose sheet for diff size of stones.

thanx
wahid


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

you'll see the bottom of the stone is round and has the glue on it. The hole you cut in your template is just a little bit bigger allowing the bottom of the stone(glue side) to fit in snug.you dont want too little or to much spacing.
Now the top of your stone is faceted (smaller)so when it is upside down it will go into your template hole and not fit snug.while you are brushing around the stones they are knocking out the ones upside down and replaces it with the bottom side down,this fits snug and wont get knocked out of the hole.before you know it most of your stones are the way you want them.if there are some that did not fill or a stone or 2 is upside down or extra stones I usually will let it slide and manually tweezer rapair.this usually doesnt take me more then 2 minutes tops.
Eric


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Wahid...There are many cutters that will cut template material. They can range from around $400 and up. It would be good to have a servo motor with at least 250 grams of downforce. You will also need software such as Winpcsign 2010 to help you with making your designs. There are many great threads on here about cutting templates and template material. Do a search and if you can't find answers, just ask.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

wahid said:


> hi,
> anyone help me to find out template cutter.
> 
> hi sandy,
> ...


Hi Wahid,

I recommend you read this thread on the various systems available:

Rhinestone Systems

As far as "how to choose sheet for diff size of stones", I assume you mean which material to cut to make the templates? You can use the same material for all sizes of stones. The most popular is the green Hartco 425. 

If I misunderstood your question, let me know!


----------



## wahid (Dec 13, 2010)

thanx bro,


----------



## wahid (Dec 13, 2010)

SandyMcC said:


> Hi Wahid,
> 
> I recommend you read this thread on the various systems available:
> 
> ...


thanx sandy,
I just confused in diff height of stones, if we use same sheet thickness as 6 or 10ss stones, stencils can catch easily on 20ss,30ss stone height or volume?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

That's a good question, Wahid. Because 20SS and 30SS are so much bigger, I don't see designing with them in volume. More typically, they get used for accents (e.g. the eyes of a cat or the centers of a few flowers, thus they would be manually placed versus designed with the intention of being brushed into the template in large numbers. However, there are always exceptions!  So, maybe someone here has created templates for large stones and can let everyone know if the Hartco will work for the larger stones, as well as it works for what is typically used: 6SS - 16SS.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Because all stones are flat. It makes no difference in stone size. 30SS will work just as well as 6SS as long as your hole size is correct. My rule of thumb is use 3 sizes larger than the stone size you want. I cut 13ss for 10ss stones. In my Graphtec pink material it works perfectly.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

SandyMcC said:


> So, maybe someone here has created templates for large stones and can let everyone know if the Hartco will work for the larger stones, as well as it works for what is typically used: 6SS - 16SS.


For school spirit, we end up in situations where we need to make 100's of sweatshirts with tackle twill words with ss30's or ss34's spread out over the words. Even though we are using a lot less stones, we still want the consistency and ease of using templates.

In those situations, we have used just one sheet of Sticky Flock, which will still work, but it works better if you cut 2 exact same templates and stack them on top of each other to make one template that is now twice as thick. the stones go in and out great!

We've never tried to double up Hartco but I'm guessing it would work too?

Hope this helps


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

My Shirt Connect said:


> For school spirit, we end up in situations where we need to make 100's of sweatshirts with tackle twill words with ss30's or ss34's spread out over the words. Even though we are using a lot less stones, we still want the consistency and ease of using templates.
> 
> In those situations, we have used just one sheet of Sticky Flock, which will still work, but it works better if you cut 2 exact same templates and stack them on top of each other to make one template that is now twice as thick. the stones go in and out great!
> 
> ...


Large stones work well with Hartco or double layers of Sticky Flock, Like Twan and My shirt suggested,

I would however for both of these materials, 
if using 30ss and 6ss stones on the same design use a very high tack transfer tape or make 2 templates and create the layers , one for 30ss and one for 6ss ,Just like we do for colors.

Sandy jo
MMM


----------

